# how long did you walk your puppy after injections...



## simonsays

mine had 2nd jabs on saturday and went out yesterday so i only waited 1 day i know im gonna get a load of abuse now but i dont care. i looked on the net and loads of people walk after 1 day. the vet said 2 weeks but seriously wtf! surely it cannot take that long


----------



## Amy&Ted

I'm not going to give you abuse. But to be fair what's the point in getting injections at all if you're just going to ignore advice given?

I'd assume they take a while to get round the system and fully protect your dog. But you probably think you know best and as you said "You don't care" although it's about your dog not what YOU think.
 

Thankfully my pup was fully inoculated when we got him as he was 12 week. Even so i wouldn't have taken him out the day after his injections because he is important to me and his health and well being is more important to me than having to wait a week before taking him out.


----------



## Maiisiku

I think a lot of vets say 7-14 days. I want to take him out next saturday but my husband isn't budging on that one just yet and we both make the decissions for Yuri who is currently trying to chew my laptop :lol:


----------



## simonsays

Amy&Ted said:


> I'm not going to give you abuse. But to be fair what's the point in getting injections at all if you're just going to ignore advice given?
> 
> I'd assume they take a while to get round the system and fully protect your dog. But you probably think you know best and as you said "You don't care" although it's about your dog not what YOU think.
> 
> 
> Thankfully my pup was fully inoculated when we got him as he was 12 week. Even so i wouldn't have taken him out the day after his injections because he is important to me and his health and well being is more important to me than having to wait a week before taking him out.


i do care about my dog obviously i meanti dont care about getting abuse lol


----------



## Amy&Ted

simonsays said:


> *i do care about my dog* obviously i meanti dont care about getting abuse lol


Then why take your dog out the day after their injections?


----------



## simonsays

Amy&Ted said:


> Then why take your dog out the day after their injections?


my choice. i cant see how it would take 2 weeks to work, plus she had her 1st 2 weeks ago and the 2nd is just a booster of the 1st so she will be ok


----------



## Clare7435

My vet told me ten days...which is fair enough...I'd been carrying her to the park under my jacket when I took fizz anyway just to get her used to being in that environment before putting paw to floor anyway....and in all honesty after seeing my daughters boyfriends dog get Parvo and almost die at the age of 2 this past few weeks I am more than glad I did wait.....I have never seen a desiese eat away at a dog in such a way in my life....if I'd been told a month I'd have waited


----------



## Amy&Ted

simonsays said:


> my choice. i cant see how it would take 2 weeks to work, plus she had her 1st 2 weeks ago and the 2nd is just a booster of the 1st so she will be ok


Well let's hope so.

I thought vet's studied to know what's best for animals. Clearly if you think its ok then we should all just ignore any vet's advice...

Enjoy your walkies


----------



## haeveymolly

simonsays said:


> my choice. i cant see how it would take 2 weeks to work, plus she had her 1st 2 weeks ago and the 2nd is just a booster of the 1st so she will be ok


Tbh you say "my choice" but really its not up to you to make "the choice" that could seriously effect your pup or most likely kill it really is it.


----------



## Clare7435

simonsays said:


> my choice. i cant see how it would take 2 weeks to work, plus she had her 1st 2 weeks ago and the 2nd is just a booster of the 1st so she will be ok[
> 
> I think I would have listend to the vets....I cnt see why it takes so long to get round their system either but it obviously does or they wouldnt say it would they....It's your dog though...your choice..xx


----------



## Werehorse

It takes a short while for the pup's body to respond to the [weakened] pathogen that has been injected.

Basically the body has to recognise the disease with one "thing", then it has to practise making many, many copies of that "thing" which will then help it fight the disease. This doesn't happen instantly, or over night. If you come into contact with the actual disease before the body has had chance to prepare then the pup is likely to be overwhelmed and become ill.

Vets differ in what they recommend, probably due to the prevalence of the disease in your area or how cautious they are. My vet said 4-5 days basically and that seems a resonable to be in a quite rural area where there are a lkot of dogs but they are spread out. I would be more cautious in a built up area where dogs are more concentrated in where they are walked.


----------



## haeveymolly

Werehorse said:


> It takes a short while for the pup's body to respond to the [weakened] pathogen that has been injected.
> 
> Basically the body has to recognise the disease with one "thing", then it has to practise making many, many copies of that "thing" which will then help it fight the disease. This doesn't happen instantly, or over night. If you come into contact with the actual disease before the body has had chance to prepare then the pup is likely to be overwhelmed and become ill.
> 
> Vets differ in what they recommend, probably due to the prevalence of the disease in your area or how cautious they are. My vet said 4-5 days basically and that seems a resonable to be in a quite rural area where there are a lkot of dogs but they are spread out. I would be more cautious in a built up area where dogs are more concentrated in where they are walked.


Thats very true, with the last 2 when they were pups we had an older dog, i bought the disinfectant that the vets use on their tables etc i used to give older dog a quick wipe over mainly paws and and floor because i didnt want him to bring anything in to the pup, i really dont think you can be too carefull when they are so young, anything goes wrong and it would be "who would have thought it"


----------



## Maiisiku

I think it depends where you live. I'm calling the other vet in my area. The one near me said they recomend 14 days. Unless I get counter proof the only way he's coming out is if it's in a sling. My husband doesn't want him going out before 14 days, I personally feel that the vets should make that decission. But at the end of the day, your dog your decission. I personally will not be taking him out today... (he had his vacs yesterday)


----------



## simonsays

so what happened years ago when there were no jabs at all? and if everybody else has their dogs jabs up to date the. there wont be and diseases around will there


----------



## Werehorse

simonsays said:


> so what happened years ago when there were no jabs at all? and if everybody else has their dogs jabs up to date the. there wont be and diseases around will there


People and dogs got ill and died from diseases that are now preventable.

What if everyone thought like that?


----------



## haeveymolly

simonsays said:


> so what happened years ago when there were no jabs at all? and if everybody else has their dogs jabs up to date the. there wont be and diseases around will there


The same as what happened before measles jabs, polio etc people died.


----------



## frags

Mums vet told her that her pup was actually covered from the 1st injection and the 2nd was just to boost up the immune system a bit more.

My vet said 5 days after the 2nd vac..... Im soooo excited lol


----------



## billyboysmammy

I am sure this is probably an old member returning to cause trouble but just in case...


Aquired immunity from vaccination takes from 2 days to 14 days to develop. This timeline is slightly different for each of the different pathogens introduces. 

Here is some more history. Parvovirus (one of the main vaccinations in a puppys course)...

Parvovirus protection is first given via the colostrum the mother gives. However this is all dependant on the mothers immune response, current antibody levels and how much colostrum the pup gets. 

By 8 weeks pups are beginning to become susceptible to parvo. The limited protection from mum will have begun to wear off for SOME pups. 

The vaccination given at 8 weeks will produce an immune response and give aquired immunity to parvo for those SOME pups. It will not produce an immune response for those pups still protected from mums colostrum.

By 10 weeks nearly ALL pups will have had the colostrum protection worn down enough. This vaccination produces the biggest immune response in any given population of pups. The immune response can take up to 2 weeks to be fully developed, with partial protection being aquired from 1 week.

Therefore MOST pups HAVE NO permanent immunity from the first jab, and only have a slight and time limited protection from the colostrum they drunk in their first 24 hours of life. It is the second jab that produces the majority of immune responses and therefore it is after this that most pups get a permanent immunity.

Did you have your pup on repeated titre test to see what its immune response had been from the first vaccination? If not then the chances are your pup has absoloutly no protection from parvo.

Vaccination is a choice, but you must be made aware of the facts before you can make an informed decision. There is currently an epidemic of parvo in my area because of peoples lazyness/indifference/credit crunch etc. Dogs and pups are DYING daily when this could have been prevented with a simple vaccination course.


----------



## Amy&Ted

billyboysmammy said:


> I am sure this is probably an old member returning to cause trouble but just in case...
> 
> Aquired immunity from vaccination takes from 2 days to 14 days to develop. This timeline is slightly different for each of the different pathogens introduces.
> 
> Here is some more history. Parvovirus (one of the main vaccinations in a puppys course)...
> 
> Parvovirus protection is first given via the colostrum the mother gives. However this is all dependant on the mothers immune response, current antibody levels and how much colostrum the pup gets.
> 
> By 8 weeks pups are beginning to become susceptible to parvo. The limited protection from mum will have begun to wear off for SOME pups.
> 
> The vaccination given at 8 weeks will produce an immune response and give aquired immunity to parvo for those SOME pups. It will not produce an immune response for those pups still protected from mums colostrum.
> 
> By 10 weeks nearly ALL pups will have had the colostrum protection worn down enough. This vaccination produces the biggest immune response in any given population of pups. The immune response can take up to 2 weeks to be fully developed, with partial protection being aquired from 1 week.
> 
> Therefore MOST pups HAVE NO permanent immunity from the first jab, and only have a slight and time limited protection from the colostrum they drunk in their first 24 hours of life. It is the second jab that produces the majority of immune responses and therefore it is after this that most pups get a permanent immunity.
> 
> Did you have your pup on repeated titre test to see what its immune response had been from the first vaccination? If not then the chances are your pup has absoloutly no protection from parvo.
> 
> Vaccination is a choice, but you must be made aware of the facts before you can make an informed decision. There is currently an epidemic of parvo in my area because of peoples lazyness/indifference/credit crunch etc. Dogs and pups are DYING daily when this could have been prevented with a simple vaccination course.


:thumbup: Brilliant post... afraid it will probably fall on deaf ears as usual


----------



## Nellybelly

Our vet said a week to 10 days after 2nd jab. We went somewhere between the 7-10 days mark after jabs.


----------



## haeveymolly

billyboysmammy said:


> I am sure this is probably an old member returning to cause trouble but just in case...
> 
> Aquired immunity from vaccination takes from 2 days to 14 days to develop. This timeline is slightly different for each of the different pathogens introduces.
> 
> Here is some more history. Parvovirus (one of the main vaccinations in a puppys course)...
> 
> Parvovirus protection is first given via the colostrum the mother gives. However this is all dependant on the mothers immune response, current antibody levels and how much colostrum the pup gets.
> 
> By 8 weeks pups are beginning to become susceptible to parvo. The limited protection from mum will have begun to wear off for SOME pups.
> 
> The vaccination given at 8 weeks will produce an immune response and give aquired immunity to parvo for those SOME pups. It will not produce an immune response for those pups still protected from mums colostrum.
> 
> By 10 weeks nearly ALL pups will have had the colostrum protection worn down enough. This vaccination produces the biggest immune response in any given population of pups. The immune response can take up to 2 weeks to be fully developed, with partial protection being aquired from 1 week.
> 
> Therefore MOST pups HAVE NO permanent immunity from the first jab, and only have a slight and time limited protection from the colostrum they drunk in their first 24 hours of life. It is the second jab that produces the majority of immune responses and therefore it is after this that most pups get a permanent immunity.
> 
> Did you have your pup on repeated titre test to see what its immune response had been from the first vaccination? If not then the chances are your pup has absoloutly no protection from parvo.
> 
> Vaccination is a choice, but you must be made aware of the facts before you can make an informed decision. There is currently an epidemic of parvo in my area because of peoples lazyness/indifference/credit crunch etc. Dogs and pups are DYING daily when this could have been prevented with a simple vaccination course.


Your first statement was right hes banned


----------



## billyboysmammy

thought so lol


----------

